# Cant access recovery!



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

2 weeks ago I used the Nexus root toolkit to unlock, root, and install the bootloader on my N7. I also had it flash CWM at the same time. Now when I try to boot into recovery I just get stuck at the Google logo. Eventually I can hold down volume + i think and the power button and it will reset, but it means I cant flash anything. I searched around and haven't found any solution. Should i just go back to stock and try the process over again... thanks!


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

You have to either boot into bootloader when plugged into a computer and access recovery that way, or plug into computer and use adb to boot onto recovery. Or install a mod or an app that will give you options to boot into recovery. My favorite root app is called Rom Toolbox Pro and it has a rebooter that gives you the option.


----------



## Millioke (Sep 29, 2011)

Did this happen after you tried to flash a rom? If so, don't forget to factory reset after the cache wipes. I was having a problem like this too. There's a few topics covering this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah its that damn bug. I hardly even flashed much when I got my first seven BC I was afraid of boot loops where I'm on the road so much.

I'm sure there are unique cases (and I don't know if mine is one of those or if I have the exact same problem as everyone else) but basically I can't EVER get to my recovery by powering up the device into the bootloader and scrolling up to it. If I do try going into my recovery from the boot loader, I wind up with the dreaded "Google stare" where it freezes at the splash screen. I either have to have it plugged in to a computer or I have to use rom manager or rom toolbox, or like the power menu has a "reboot to recovery". Pretty much anyway I can get to my recovery works, its only going through the boot loader where I have problems.

For some people it only does it sometimes, but the behavior with mine is super consistent. I'm fine if I'm bootlooping as long as I'm around a computer.

I might have gone on this rant for nothing if thats not what you're talking about, but it sounds like it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Millioke said:


> Did this happen after you tried to flash a rom? If so, don't forget to factory reset after the cache wipes. I was having a problem like this too. There's a few topics covering this.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Btw, so its better to factory reset after wiping the cache? Sometimes just to be sure I'll do each one a couple of times, and I've always wondered what the difference in order was.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Millioke (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't think wiping order matters. The factory reset is the key though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I love using adb and fastboot. I never run into this issue.


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

Adb and fastboot are wonderful. Just not on the road. I keep a OTG cable (think I paid $2) and can get to recovery simply by connecting to my gnex.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

ridobe said:


> Adb and fastboot are wonderful. Just not on the road. I keep a OTG cable (think I paid $2) and can get to recovery simply by connecting to my gnex.


When you're stock and only rooted, it works just fine







I never have nagging bugs that pop up with nightlies.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Everyone always overlooks terminal if your ROM doesn't have the advanced power options.

In terminal it's super easy....type su (hit enter and grant super user perms. if you haven't yet) then type reboot recovery (hit enter).....profit.


----------



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Everyone always overlooks terminal if your ROM doesn't have the advanced power options.
> 
> In terminal it's super easy....type su (hit enter and grant super user perms. if you haven't yet) then type reboot recovery (hit enter).....profit.


Thank You!!! that was super easy, I tied the plug it into a pc thing and it didnt work, plus i had these horrible streaks across the screen, it fixed after i did a reboot though. But the terminal worked great and is easy as pie.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

happypizza said:


> Thank You!!! that was super easy, I tied the plug it into a pc thing and it didnt work, plus i had these horrible streaks across the screen, it fixed after i did a reboot though. But the terminal worked great and is easy as pie.


Yeah the Goo.im app also has an option to reboot into recovery as well.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Everyone always overlooks terminal if your ROM doesn't have the advanced power options.
> 
> In terminal it's super easy....type su (hit enter and grant super user perms. if you haven't yet) then type reboot recovery (hit enter).....profit.


Amen! Another one of the great uses for t.e.

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bipoler (May 5, 2012)

Really?..... well how did you make this post

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

Bipoler said:


> Really?..... well how did you make this post
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I had this problem as well. However, I happened to notice that it had no effect on my desktop or phone at all.


----------



## nickmo (Feb 4, 2012)

ridobe said:


> Adb and fastboot are wonderful. Just not on the road. I keep a OTG cable (think I paid $2) and can get to recovery simply by connecting to my gnex.


What all does this entail? I just ordered an OTG cable and would like this functionality. How do you connect the devices together?


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

nickmo said:


> What all does this entail? I just ordered an OTG cable and would like this functionality. How do you connect the devices together?


What it does is it gets you around the recovery bug. The fix was to connect to your computer via usb then the "three finger salute" would work. Simply connecting to your gnex does the same thing.


----------



## nickmo (Feb 4, 2012)

ridobe said:


> What it does is it gets you around the recovery bug. The fix was to connect to your computer via usb then the "three finger salute" would work. Simply connecting to your gnex does the same thing.


So what do you do, plug your USB cable into the OTG cable, then link the 2 devices? Which side does the OTG adapter go on? And then you are able to issue commands to the connected device? Via terminal? I like the idea of being able to issue commands from my phone to my tablet or vice versa. I wasn't sure how


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know about commands or anything but u can mount from one to another

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

nickmo said:


> I don't know about commands or anything but u can mount from one to another
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Correct. Plug the micro-usb portion into the genex then plug your N7 into that with the usb cable.

You don't need to run commands or anything. By simply plugging it in, it allows you to enter recovery. Actually, I've noticed that sometimes when I'm stuck at the Google logo, by simply plugging it in to my computer/gnex it boots right away.


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

I use an app called Quick Boot. Works easily.


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

ridobe said:


> Correct. Plug the micro-usb portion into the genex then plug your N7 into that with the usb cable.
> 
> You don't need to run commands or anything. By simply plugging it in, it allows you to enter recovery. Actually, I've noticed that sometimes when I'm stuck at the Google logo, by simply plugging it in to my computer/gnex it boots right away.


You sir get brownie points. I don't think I ever would a thunk it on my own.


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

thepolishguy said:


> You sir get brownie points. I don't think I ever would a thunk it on my own.


Haha. Thanks, but I actually found this on here somewhere.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

Chocu1a said:


> I use an app called Quick Boot. Works easily.


Sure. But what if you're in a bootloop? Can't get it to boot and can't get into recovery. That's what the OTG cable is for.


----------



## Xentar712 (Jan 22, 2012)

ridobe said:


> Adb and fastboot are wonderful. Just not on the road. I keep a OTG cable (think I paid $2) and can get to recovery simply by connecting to my gnex.


I was about to post that this didn't work for me, but then it occurred to me that you can connect the cables both ways. Switched it and it worked. So the OTG cable has to be in my GNex and not the other way around. Thought I would share.


----------



## HeartStrong07 (Jun 21, 2012)

Okay, I think the answer to my problem in within this thread? Am I correct and I will get to reading.

Equipment
MacBook Air
Verizon Galaxy Nexus
Background:
I had noticed that my volume(-) down function had not been working. For example, I could not do screenshots with volume(-) + power. I also could not lower the volume using the volume(-); I had to volume(+) and then slide the volume down on the screen

Well, when I was flashing a new ROM (backup, wiped cache; dalvik and format/system), I could not find the new ROM. I believe I mistakenly saved it in a sub-folder on the sd card. No Biggie; I said, I will find it, delete it, or move it. However, instead of re-flashing an old ROM, or restoring a Backup, I simply Rebooting the Phone.

Well now, when I attempt to Boot into Recovery (battery out / volume down+up / power) I simply get the Google Lock Screen no matter how long hold it. I also cannot access the phone using the USB. It looks like my challenge can be more accurately described as:

How to Bypass Android Lock Screen to Boot Phone into Recovery (or Access Files on Phone), or How to Open Lock Screen Remotely. I found this application but it does not run on the Galaxy Nexus. Think I am getting closer with this post.

Is there a solution, or do you have recommendations? Are the answers within this thread?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

HeartStrong07 said:


> Okay, I think the answer to my problem in within this thread? Am I correct and I will get to reading.
> 
> Equipment
> MacBook Air
> ...


Below is a lust of things you cold have done in order to avoid this situation. I'm really no trying to be an ass.

Mistake 1: Wiping system. Flashing a ROM will do that for you.

Mistake 2: Not browsing for the ROM on the SD card. Both CWM and TWRP allow you to flash from sub folders.

Mistake 3: Not pushing the ROM to your device with adb while in recovery.

Mistake 4: Not flashing an old ROM and gapps.

Have you tried using adb to reboot into recovery? In a terminal and from /platform-tools/ type

```
adb devices
```
 If it shows your serial number type

```
adb reboot recovery
```


----------



## HeartStrong07 (Jun 21, 2012)

mentose457 said:


> Below is a lust of things you cold have done in order to avoid this situation. I'm really no trying to be an ass.
> 
> Mistake 1: Wiping system. Flashing a ROM will do that for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks ... I appreciate your lessons learned ... ... so here is what happened ... I tried this [TOOL] Root / Unlock - Unroot / Lock [Mac] to Unroot the phone. The script was working until it attempted to access the phone through USB debugging which it could not, so the script ended in error ...

However ... the scripted ended with the phone in Fastboot mode and I could select Recovery to us CWM Recovery to restore the backup I had made just before my mistake.

Lessons ... 

1) Watch what you doing (I did not copy the ROM to the appropriate place), 
2) Think before you leap (I should have simply restored my backup when I could not find the ROM)
3) Be sure you made a backup (at least one common sense move) and 
4) ALL THE THINGS YOU MENTIONED 

Thanks, Again.


----------



## Devilsephiroth (Jun 2, 2012)

So how do you correct this so we can use cwm from boot ?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Well.
I'm glad I'm not alone then.
Just bought the N7 a couple days ago and noticed this.

At school: does flashing a recovery or booting recovery through fast boot provide access?


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

+1 
I couldn't get into recovery with the buttons either no matter what rom is use. Plus, wiping doesn't do anything for a bootloader. Looks like the bootloader has a bug (unless I made a mistake). I'm not using accessories, OTG, computer or adb to get into recovery. Yeah, I can fastboot or use adb to access the recovery, but that's too much of a hassle. Not a big deal tho, I'll just reboot into recovery through a roms power menu or the goo app...


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Remove


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> +1
> I couldn't get into recovery with the buttons either no matter what rom is use. Plus, wiping doesn't do anything for a bootloader. Looks like the bootloader has a bug (unless I made a mistake). I'm not using accessories, OTG, computer or adb to get into recovery. Yeah, I can fastboot or use adb to access the recovery, but that's too much of a hassle. Not a big deal tho, I'll just reboot into recovery through a roms power menu or the goo app...


See above.


----------

